

What happens to a kid who's too smart for school? - Firebrand
http://www.newsorganizer.com/article/santiago-s-brain-8f0306bd7ff5aff88ce68cbde1718cfe/

======
jrubinovitz
I find the title of this thread (based on the line from the article, I
presume) deceptive: "What happens to a kid who's too smart for school?"

I'm used to reading, and seeing first hand, articles like this:
[http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,699423,00.h...](http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,699423,00.html)
[http://blogs.wsj.com/informedreader/2007/08/17/students-
at-r...](http://blogs.wsj.com/informedreader/2007/08/17/students-at-risk-how-
high-iq-kids-are-neglected-in-school/)

Even the article says: "The prognosis for exceptionally gifted students in
America is poor. The only federal program that provides money for gifted
education includes no provisions for the exceptionally gifted, and it was just
defunded. The one reform pending before Congress does not distinguish between
levels of giftedness and creates no new educational programs."

I think it is incorrect to say Gonzales is the general case. The other side is
mentioned, but only briefly. There is a BIG problem with what generally
happens to kids who are "too smart for school," but I'm glad Gonzalez is
getting the education he deserves at such an early age.

------
Tossrock
Clearly someone needs to found a Hogwarts-meets-Xavier-Institute for
exceptionally gifted kids. An environment actually tailored to the
exceptionally gifted, and one that included their actual peers would be
incredibly beneficial not just to the kids, but to society. These are our
future Newtons and Einsteins and they're being ground down into middle
managers by the current system.

------
vedran
Amazing story, but is it just me or does that article load as one massive
block of pain-in-the-ass-to-read text?

~~~
__float
Not just you. It's quite difficult to read.

------
__float
I don't know that I like how this article is written. It tries to peg him as
exceptionally gifted, yet he's only learning basic chemistry (VSEPR theory and
Bohr model) at a state school? They use some fancy sounding words, but I just
don't think it's really that impressive.

~~~
vladsanchez
How old are you? 12?

